# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Неожиданно стали тормозить игры, даже после переустановки Windown и т.п.

## Shon Dad

Приветствую, месяц-два назад, начали неожиданно тормозить игры на компьютере, Windows по некоторым причинам переустанавливать сразу не стали, пару дней назад, всё таки переустановил Windows, установил драйвера Nvidia, обновил все остальные драйвера, выполнил дефрагментацию дисков, проверил на ошибки диски, проверил антивирусом, проверил ошибки системы, переустановил все игры, форматировал диск C, перед переустановкой, всё в порядке.. Но игры всё равно тормозят..

P.S Процессор - Двух ядерный, многие скажут - Пхааа, ты хочешь что-бы на двушке что-нибудь пошло?! В этом они заблуждаются, так как у меня есть аналогичный по данным компьютер, на нём же все современные игры идут без лагов, такие как - Rust, Fallout 4, Watch Dogs и т.п.. Просьба помочь..

Конфигурация:
Windows: 7, x64 ultimate;
М.П: Gigabyte - M68MT-S2P;
Bios: Award Modular - V6;
Процессор: AMD Athlon II X2 235e (2 CPUs) ~ 2.7GHz;
Видеокарта: Nvidia Geforce, GT 430 | 3790 MB;
Режим экрана: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60 GHz);
Оперативная память: 4094;

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

